# 3 goldens at Toronto Animal services



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

be sure to email the Golden Rescues!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Toronto*

Emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Toronto

Contact Us | The Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed Golden Rescue about these guys. If they can help, they will.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a reply from the rescue, they are picking up Casper today!! They are working on getting the others as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for letting us know and for emlg. - so glad they are saving them!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Eli and Bailey's mom.. These boys were on my mind so much yesterday. I looked today and saw only one listing for a golden. I hope he gets out soon too.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So happy to hear that these guys are getting help!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

C's Mom, Thank You for helping. Hopefully the last one will get out also.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Thank you so much Eli and Bailey's mom.. These boys were on my mind so much yesterday. I looked today and saw only one listing for a golden. I hope he gets out soon too.


 
I'm sure the Rescue won't let that golden stay there too long.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just checked and the last male is still there. Mind you, he was found on July 18th and they have to allow a certain number of days for the original owner to reclaim him. I have a feeling he will be going to the rescue soon - fingers crossed. There is also a golden/poodle cross but I don't know if the rescue will take crosses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Can you please send the link and the picture of the Golden that's been there since July 18 and the Golden Cross to the Golden Ret. Rescue?


----------

